# What do you feed your shrimps?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, I was wondering what you all feed your shrimps.

I have been feeding NSL, Spinach and shrimp cuisene. But I am planning to head to a good brand of food like Mosura or MK-Breed.

I really like how Mosura offers a feeding schedule of what to feed them and on what days. But I also hear amazing reviews about MK-Breed. So I am still debating. What aare your opinions on these types of foods?

I really am just curious to see how all you do it! Do you feed these expensive high quality foods or cheaper brands. How do your shrimp do on their diets? Are they growing fast and maturing quickly? Are your baby survival rates increased or decreased?

Sorry if theres a post like this already, but I couldnt find it haha.


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

I use glasgarten bacter and betaglucan and some shrimp pellet with japanese words on it. It was recommended by shrimpfever tommy. So far I'm not too sure if its doing good or not but I did noticed alot of my older shrimps died after using Mosura product. But right now I do have alot of really crazy looking mosura sss shrimp babies, not sure if food had anything to do with it since my tank had mostly mosura sss grade shrimps to begin with.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I feed the following on rotation:

- hikari algae wafers
- blanched and dried kale
- borneo wild colour
- lowkeys spiral
- snowflake
- Northfin Kelp wafer (usually half a tab)
- Northfin veggie
- spirulina powder

Heavy on the veggie products, but throwing protein in there as well


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I personally don't do anything special for my neos. They are hanging out in the moss and filter all day. I toss in a green been (french style canned) zuchinni, snowflake food (not their fav) and some catfish pellets that have alot of vegetables in them. I have alot of breeding going on in my tanks so I don't really see the need to change the diet. They breed like crazy, put on size fast!

I bought some samples of the fancy foods and to be completely honest they barely touch it at all. 

They devour my vegetable catfish pellets and veggies like noone's business!


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

My neos go through anything that hits the ground so they get NLS wafers, Hakiri algae wafers, earth worm sticks (they fight over with assassins over this) Hakiri shrimp cuisene repashy foods, snowflakes. They doing great possibly more delicate shrimps are more picky eaters but I think that's the nature of scavengers they'll just pick on anything.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I feed lobster shells. after we eat shrimp, lobster, crab or clams I throw the shells in and my shrimp love eating what is left in the shell and eventually consume the shell too. I keep them in a freezer bag in the freezer and dump shells in when they run low.


----------

